# How to get write access to wiki.freebsd.org



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

In case if I'd like to create some simple HOWTOs, as discussed here,
how I could apply for write access for
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AboutWiki
?



> Unfortunately the current Wiki administrators don't have time to "babysit" the wiki. This means that we will not add people to have write access to the wiki unless they have a developer vouching for them (and in that case said developer should add the contributor). We just don't have the time to deal with it in case an added user, intentional or not, starts breaking pages etc - sorry.



http://wiki.freebsd.org/Developers

What should I do?
I should make the list with my patches or something?
And send where?



> All FreeBSD developers are welcome to join the DevelopersGroup.


I'd like to join, how?


----------



## mk (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you developer? No? Then you can not. Thus put hour how to in How-to section of this forum. From my POV this wiki is not for how-to's. But by all means contribute!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Access to FreeBSD repositories and websites is not a forum matter; contact a developer on the mailing list closest to your area of expertise and ask them to supervise your efforts. If they can't, won't or don't have time, that's too bad. Prepare to be disappointed or to be turned down (which is more likely). If you want to create 'user oriented' HowTo's, then there's a separate sub-forum for that.


----------

